# SIGMA releases the interchangeable lens firmware version 2.00 for Canon digital cameras with Lens Ab



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 27, 2018)

```
The SIGMA Corporation is pleased to announce the release of its lens firmware version 2.00 for its SIGMA GLOBAL VISION (SGV) interchangeable lenses compatible with Canon digital cameras featuring Lens Aberration Correction. The three types of corrective functions available are for peripheral illumination, chromatic aberrations, and distortion.</p>
<p>By updating their lens firmware to version 2.00, customers with compatible SGV interchangeable lenses for Canon cameras can perform aberration corrections that match the optical characteristics of their lenses. In addition, by turning Lens Aberration Correction on and before taking photographs, users can prevent certain image and operation errors from occurring.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>【Compatible lenses】</strong></p>
<p><strong>・Release planned for March 7th, 2018</strong></p>
<p><strong>Contemporary line</strong>

SIGMA 100-400mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM</p>
<p><strong>Art line</strong>

SIGMA 18-35mm F1.8 DC HSM

SIGMA 24-70mm F2.8 DG OS HSM

SIGMA 35mm F1.4 DG HSM

SIGMA 50mm F1.4 DG HSM

SIGMA 85mm F1.4 DG HSM

SIGMA 135mm F1.8 DG HSM</p>
<p><strong>・Releases planned going forward</strong></p>
<p><strong>Contemporary line</strong>

SIGMA 17-70mm F2.8-4 DC MACRO OS HSM

SIGMA 18-200mm F3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM

SIGMA 18-300mm F3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM

SIGMA 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM</p>
<p><strong>Art line</strong>

SIGMA 50-100mm F1.8 DC HSM

SIGMA 30mm F1.4 DC HSM

SIGMA 12-24mm F4 DG HSM

SIGMA 24-35mm F2 DG HSM

SIGMA 24-105mm F4 DG OS HSM

SIGMA 14mm F1.8 DG HSM

SIGMA 20mm F1.4 DG HSM

SIGMA 24mm F1.4 DG HSM</p>
<p><strong>Sports line</strong>

SIGMA 120-300mm F2.8 DG OS HSM

SIGMA 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM

SIGMA 500mm F4 DG OS HSM</p>
<p><strong>・The following lenses will be compatible with Canon Lens Aberration Correction upon release.</strong></p>
<p><strong>Art line</strong>

SIGMA 14-24mm F2.8 DG HSM (release date: early March 2018)

SIGMA 70mm F2.8 DG MACRO (release date: TBD)

SIGMA 105mm F1.4 DG HSM (release date: TBD)</p>
<p><strong>●Compatible cameras</strong>

EOS 1D X mark II,EOS 5Ds,EOS 5Ds R,EOS 5D mark IV,EOS 6D mark II,EOS 8000D(EOS Rebel T6s,EOS 760D), EOS 80D,EOS 9000D(EOS 77D),EOS Kiss x9i(EOS Rebel T7i, EOS 800D), EOS Kiss x9(EOS Rebel SL2, EOS 200D),EOS Kiss x8i(EOS Rebel T6i, EOS 750D )</p>
<p><strong>【About SIGMA lens firmware updates】</strong>

By connecting a SIGMA Art, Contemporary, or Sports lens with the SIGMA USB DOCK (sold separately) to a computer on which SIGMA Optimization Pro Software is installed, photographers can update the lens firmware. For further information, please visit the SIGMA website.

For SIGMA lens owners who do not own the SIGMA USB DOCK, SIGMA performs lens firmware updates free of charge.

For further information, please contact your nearest authorized SIGMA subsidiary/distributor.

http://www.sigma-global.com/en/about/world-network/</p>
<p><strong>【Product information】</strong>

SIGMA GLOBAL VISION: <a href="http://www.sigma-global.com/" target="_blank" rel="noopener">http://www.sigma-global.com</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## -1 (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: SIGMA releases the interchangeable lens firmware version 2.00 for Canon digital cameras with Len*

"users can prevent certain image and operation errors from occurring"

Doses the above means that MFO* works as expected with the 85/1.4 and other "Art" lenses.

*MFO, Manual Focus Override means that you can adjust the AF on the fly without going MF...


----------



## Antono Refa (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: SIGMA releases the interchangeable lens firmware version 2.00 for Canon digital cameras with Len*

How does it work?

My understanding is this can work only if Canon cooperates with Sigma in image correction. Sounds to me like the camera firmware gets data from the lens' firmware indicating how much correction to apply.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: SIGMA releases the interchangeable lens firmware version 2.00 for Canon digital cameras with Len*

 Not work on 70D? :-[


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: SIGMA releases the interchangeable lens firmware version 2.00 for Canon digital cameras with Len*

Perhaps one of our resident experts can explain how this works? I don't understand it.


----------



## Woody (Feb 28, 2018)

*Re: SIGMA releases the interchangeable lens firmware version 2.00 for Canon digital cameras with Len*

This is wonderful!


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 28, 2018)

*Re: SIGMA releases the interchangeable lens firmware version 2.00 for Canon digital cameras with Len*

thanks for the info, it applies to several of my lenses... wondering if it really makes any difference


----------



## Talys (Feb 28, 2018)

*Re: SIGMA releases the interchangeable lens firmware version 2.00 for Canon digital cameras with Len*



Antono Refa said:


> How does it work?
> 
> My understanding is this can work only if Canon cooperates with Sigma in image correction. Sounds to me like the camera firmware gets data from the lens' firmware indicating how much correction to apply.



I would like to know this as well. Also, is this any different from lightroom corrections, if you shoot raw?


----------

